# Black Streaks



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

What techniques do you use to remove black streaks from the outside of the trailer? What maintenance practices do you follow to prevent them from occuring or lesson their severity?

Reverie


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Preventive Measures:
1. Wash the roof
2. Wash the roof
3. Wash the roof
4. Wash the roof
5. Wash the roof

I wrestled with this also when I first bought my camper. I would wash it and then a couple days later I would see the streaks coming back. Once I washed the roof, the streaks did not return for quite a while and the severity of what returned was greatly reduced. I only had to wash the camper as I normally would, not add an extra step to remove the streaks.

I believe that the best method is probably washing the roof, as indicated in steps 1-5, then wax the TT, particularly those areas most affected by the black streaks. Obviously these areas would need waxing maybe a little more often than the rest of the camper since these are the areas that water is running on the most, kind of like the hood and roof of you truck need it more than the sides.

Good luck!!

Jason


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Washing entire TT
Treating roof with a protectant
Waxing body of TT to keep the dirt from sticking

That helps, but I don't think anything will prevent them.

Jared


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Put real dark sunglasses on --


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

All of the above, plus I just added gutter extenders from Camper World. They stick out a couple of inches past the normal gutter end, thus carrying the run off away from the side of the TT.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...gutter extensions, a clean roof and gutter, and Simple Green.

Randy


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Are there chemicals to help remove the black streaks without actually eating the finish?

Is there a roof sealent that would help?

reverie


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Not sure if anyone knows this trick, I am guessing so.... The person that I purchased the camper from told me about it and it works! The trick is to put clothes pins on the ends of the gutters! Then the water runs down them instead of the side of the trailer preventing the streaks. I have seen it in action and they work!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Reverie said:


> Are there chemicals to help remove the black streaks without actually eating the finish?
> 
> Is there a roof sealent that would help?
> 
> ...


Reverie,

I use 303 protectant that I buy in the gallon size from Top of the line

I put in a spray bottle, use a swiffer mop with a cloth diaper attached and squirt and mop. Works well. DO NOT walk on roof after treating. VERY slippery. I work my way to a ladder in one corner and do the last part from the ladder.

Jared


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

I use a cleaner from the local dollar store called "Awesome". It takes the streaks off and doesn't harm the finish. Best of all it is only $1!


----------



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

I have also heard of the clothespin trick and it does work, I use Full Timers black streak remover and it works great. You can pick it up at camping supply stores and Wal Mart.


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

troyament said:


> Not sure if anyone knows this trick, I am guessing so.... The person that I purchased the camper from told me about it and it works! The trick is to put clothes pins on the ends of the gutters! Then the water runs down them instead of the side of the trailer preventing the streaks. I have seen it in action and they work!
> [snapback]30954[/snapback]​


These are the kind of simple things that I like to find on this website. 
Thanks.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I went with the gutter extenders from the local RV store. They stick out an additional 3 inches and the water never touches the trailer unless it is way off level. Much neater then the clothes pins or rubber hose tricks and they look like they belong. Cost only $6 and I guess that would have bought a 6 pack of cold ones, but it really saves on the elbow grease I don't have to buy to get the black streaks off.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tip:

Clothespins may fly off the trailer, and become projectiles to other drivers if left on gutters during travel. Try not to forget them when you pack up.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Super glue will keep them on.

drifter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I was looking at those gutter ext.
I think we'll go and get some
We don't get to munch of black streaks 
but when they show I use black streak remover
Don


----------

